

Dublin Web Summit 2011 - Largest tech start-up conference in Ireland & UK - hebejebelus
http://flax.ie/dublin-web-summit-2011/

======
hebejebelus
I'm Carl, the one the article mentions, so I can answer questions if anybody's
got any.

